# Where do I start



## Edwards (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, there is probably some advice somewhere else on this site so I apologise in advance but I just wanted a quick, 'Yes there is a chance' or 'No, don't bother', answer. 

I am 31 and have a teaching degree in the UK. I have been teaching ICT and Business for 4 years in a secondary school. I have a fiancee and we have been enganged for 9 years now and have two children aged 8 and 6. 

I have a cousin who is working in Canada and I assume he has permanent residency as he has been there for a number of years although I have lost contact with him. 

I am interested in a different lifestyle for my fiancee, myself and my children and like the idea of Canada. If I was able to stay in teaching that would be great but am not averse to other professions although I am not sure what else I could do but would be willing to try most things. 

My fiancee did well at school but did not go to college or university and has been working in a post office for 2 years part time while raising the kids. 

I tried the test and came out at 75 points which seems reasonable but I just wanted some advice as to how easy it would be to get a job and bring my family out there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is always a chance but to be honest getting into teaching in Canada can be most difficult. For the most part Canada is able to fund its teaching requirements from within. Canada has just revamped its immigration policies because it's seeking more skilled/experienced workers in the trades. 
Sorry the news is not better.


----------



## Edwards (Dec 11, 2012)

As I said I am not set on remaining as a Teacher. Is it possible to move and change careers although it would probably be low skilled work as I am not really trained in anything else. Is it possible to buy a business i.e a convenience store or something like that or do you need residency first before you can purchase a business?


----------

